# Want to have Dreams you Want?



## Clutch (Sep 1, 2010)

Thought this was very interesting and might wanna try it out. 
http://www.wikihow.com/Have-the-Dreams-You-Want
Anyone else gonna try it?


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

huh, might have to try it except ill like my dreams when they go from 1st to 3rd person and then from someone elses perspective


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll just stick to lucid dreaming.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 2, 2010)

I have actually done something like this before.
Didn't come out 100% as I wanted but was close enough.
Combined with lucid dreaming it should be great.


----------

